

Live 10 years longer through playing a game - tinco
http://www.ted.com/talks/jane_mcgonigal_the_game_that_can_give_you_10_extra_years_of_life.html

======
tinco
Check out superbetter.com to play the game. It apparently is a scientifically
supported way of extending your life and happiness :) Especially for those
that struggle with depression and motivation issues. Things that entrepreneurs
often seem to suffer from.

